# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين قصار بس ناعمين

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## غسان

_شكراااااااااااااا_

----------


## دموع الورد

حلوين

يسلموا بروس

----------


## ساره

شكراااااااااا باريسيا

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا ...حلوين كتير

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا باريسيا 

حلوين

----------

